# mac os 9.1 and external modems...



## gomctim (Jun 19, 2003)

it's a long shot, but here's my question:

I have a power mac g3 running os 9.1. it's a decent machine.  I also have an old us robotics 33.6k sportster modem. do the two work together? I am also missing a power adapter for the modem, so I havent been able to test it yet.

I'm an osx user with a high speed connection, for me modems are something I've only read about in books. but I'm trying to help a friend who doesn't even have a computer out (I know, oh horror of horrors!) any info would be super.

also, would anyone know the type of power adapter these modems used (voltage, size, etc)?

like I said, it's a long shot...


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 19, 2003)

If you don't have an internal modem on the G3, I am sure it will work. 
Keep in mind a 33.6 k is on the slow side. A 56k is what all the internal modems are nowadays. 

As for the power adapter - I know I have one at work, so let me check and get back to you tomorrow or Saturday. 

You might be able to get a part from 3 Com which bought US Robotics.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 20, 2003)

For that Robotics model - you need a power adaptor that is: 
input : 120 Vac
60 HZ  12 W - 15 W
Output 9 vac
700 - 1000MA
Class 2 transformer

US Robotics/3com should be able to sell you the part - if not - go to a nearest Radio Shack with the unit and they will be able to help you.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 20, 2003)

Check that you don't have a modem that is for PC hardware, which would have a db25 connector (large 25 pin connector to the computer). A Mac version would use the old standard Mac serial Din-8 connector (small round 8-pin connector to the Mac)   the PC version can't be modified to operate on a Mac.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 21, 2003)

Delta - good point !!!


----------



## gomctim (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, Delta. The modem is for PC hardware :-(

A note on Radio Shack: I live in Manhattan and in my experience, the people who work at Radio Shack here are underpaid and know little beyond cell phones and remote control cars. 

Thanks for your help Cheryl and Delta!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jun 23, 2003)

You've only ever *READ* about modems??!!? Aaarrrggghh - am I really that old? Shit, I remember upgrading from 2400 baud to my first "high speed" box at a whizzing 4800 baud - Was the size of a pizza too!

Anyway... the modem is not specifically for PC hardware, the cable is. This is another item in the big misnomer with a lot of hardware in the Mac/PC wars. Hardware is just hardware - the trick is the software drivers that let your computer talk to said hardware.

You can just get a Mac modem cable which has the same plug (D25) at the modem end, and the Mac DIN8 at the other then you can download a s/w driver for the modem or use a generic 33k USR one. This cable shouuld be easily available from RadioShack, CompuCenter or J&R to name a few in Manhattan.

Another option would be just to buy a new modem... If your mate is getting a free computer, for him/her to spend $80 on an up-to-date modem would be a bit of a result.

Here is a link to 3 available @ J&R down near World Trade which is a really great shop if you have not been there - they have a whole Mac floor (3rd or 4th, I can't remember) filled with people who actually know what they are talking about!

http://www.jandr.com/JRProductSearc...h+modems&Section_Id=1831&Store_Name=Computers

I have an external Global Vilage V90 attached to my G3 which is just fine for email and non-high-bandwidth browsing i.e. large movies. If they then want to really speed up, then they should talk to RoadRunner...


----------



## gomctim (Jun 23, 2003)

Perhaps I exaggerate... I've not only read about modems, but I've seen them on TV-- :-D

Seriously, thanks for your help. I'm a newbie but I'm feeling the mac love! And I'm making my friend get DSL, it just seems easier that way.


----------

